# I was never exposed to some practical skills in my EMT-B class?



## yurkler (Jan 8, 2011)

The skills we went over regularly in class were:

Medical
Trauma
Spinal Immobilization of a Seated Patient
Joint Immobilization
Long Bone Immobilization
Cardiac Arrest
BVM

We went over ONCE:

Bleeding Control/Shock Management
Oxygen Administration
Airway and Suctioning

We NEVER went over at all:

Traction Splinting
Spinal Immobilization of a Supine Patient
Dual Lumen Device Insertion
Endotracheal Intubation

I know that the four basic ones are medica, trauma, cardiac arrest, and bvm. then there are two taken from the other 11 skills. Any idea why I was never exposed to the last four?

EDIT: It was an expedited summer course. About 6 weeks.


----------



## mikie (Jan 8, 2011)

What kind of class was it, duration wise?  A full semester, 6 weeks, "crash course" (those 2-week) programs?


----------



## mgilliam34 (Jan 8, 2011)

*I was never exposed..*

I just finished EMT classes and I was exposed to everything that you listed.  As far an endotracheal intubation we didn't actually do it because in Florida that is not a BLS skill but our instructor showed us what tools were used and walked through one so in case we had to assist we would have a general idea..maybe because you took th "quick" class?  Ours was a full term class (August to December)


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 8, 2011)

This sort of stuff is why shortened class are generally a bad idea.  If you missed that much of the basic curriculum, for the sake of your potential patients you probably should take another class.  

BTW, care to tell us which program this was so that others considering the program can avoid it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't worry about missing ET Tube since in most states (and per NR) that is not a basic skill at all.
The others... it's worrisome that you didn't get exposed to those. Like usafmedic45 said, please tell us which program it is so we can steer others away


----------



## feldy (Jan 8, 2011)

I too took a six week course but got exposure to everything needed to pass the state practical. Im very suprised that you did not have any exposure to a traction splint since that is on most state tests that i can think of. I did not get much exposure to suction b/c our unit was broken, any sort of combitube or ett but then in MA that is not a basic skill. It would have been nice to learn it though. I had to a medic show me before my NREMT practical since it was required.

Also , you were not exposed to backboarding a pt? THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG HERE! One of the easier skills on the test that you need to know.

Go to your instuctor immediately as ask him/her to teach you how to do these skills. And bring some extra people so will can practice on a human being and not a manikin.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 8, 2011)

Did that school do the NREMT skills portion of the test? 

Since NREMT considers ETAD's an "Optional" skill, most basic classes don't include it in their curriculum, but bleeding/shock, c-spine, and splinting?  C-Spine is a BASE NREMT skills test, bleeding/shock and splinting are some of the optional skills, but you should have been taught how to do them regardless.

I'm in agreement, what state are you in and what school was it, it needs to be avoided!


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 8, 2011)

yurkler said:


> The skills we went over regularly in class were:
> 
> Medical
> Trauma
> ...



Holy crap, no long spine board, no hare traction, both of those were on my Kansas Practicals'. We can insert a combi tube here so we covered that, but et-tubes was out mostly cause local protocals won't allow it.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 8, 2011)

This is not surprising at all.

Twice in my time being a tester for NREMTP practicals I have run into students who never held a supraglottic airway or learned how to intubate a ped.

Both from different programs on different days.

Both were told by their instructor they didn't practice it because it was the same procedure as adult intubation, only the tubes were a little different.


----------



## rescue99 (Jan 8, 2011)

yurkler said:


> The skills we went over regularly in class were:
> 
> Medical
> Trauma
> ...



Not to sound terribly rude but, was your class exposed to open lab hours? If the instructor isn't teaching this stuff, it should have been up to the students to practice the skills to the best of their ability. Granted, to do so would be a challenge but, it can be done in a pinch. Then the class should file a formal state complaints.


----------



## feldy (Jan 8, 2011)

i would strongly consider before retaking (or taking the test) to maybe take a refresher course. Going into the state test, you should still know how to do all of the stations (maybe some better than others). I did go into my practical for NREMT never having touched a combitube since i tested as a reciprocity candidate. (i was still one of few that passed that station that day) but i had been walked through it verbally by a medic friend. Nevertheless for you own comfort and nerves, do not take the practical test until you have done all of the skills at least once, in my opinion, there really isnt any way of winging it on these kinds of tests becuase you have such a strict criteria you have to meet.

good luck


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, have you filed a written complaint to the state EMS authorities who regulate EMS education standards and demanded you money back for not getting what you paid for?

In fact if you send me the name of the program and where, for the common good, I'll call the state myself.


----------



## rescue99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you filed a written complaint to the state EMS authorities who regulate EMS education standards and demanded you money back for not getting what you paid for?
> 
> In fact if you send me the name of the program and where, for the common good, I'll call the state myself.




My thought exactly!

 Unfortunately, the OP has to do his/her own work here too. I wish outsiders could file complaints. Without direct knowledge, there is no complaint. Right now, the OP is just spouting off. There is no complaint to be had at the moment..not until a consumer makes one! 

Saddly, it's this way all over; from the mom-n-pop shops all the way up to the college level. A degree doesn't necessarily mean a consumer will receive a quality education. Complaints from ripped of consumers is about the only way things will change. No complaint, no problem..... Pretty simple equasion.

2011 can't come fast enough! With the new curriculum, the risk of failing is greater. I hope this will translate into more people entering the education arena who will choose to spend their money more wisely and demand it be well spent.


----------

